
We ported CAFFE from CUDA to HIP – and here’s what happened… - arcanus
http://gpuopen.com/ported-caffe-hip-heres-happened/
======
jbmorgado
Well, I was hoping for some quantitative benchmarks, the only conclusion from
this posts is that HIP conversion tool is supposed to work 99.6% of times
according to AMD.

~~~
cwyers
Yeah.

> When running on CUDA, the ported HIP application uses a compilation,
> runtime, and library flow that is very similar to the original CUDA
> application. Thus, we would expect the HIP/CUDA application to deliver very
> similar performance as the original CUDA/CUDA app.

You'd _expect_? I don't know if I'd trust benchmarks AMD put out on this
subject, but I'd trust them more than not even bothering to benchmark.

------
pmalynin
Clickbait happened;

But it seems like they were able to increase portability at no loss of
performance (and even it looks like a performance increase in some cases if I
read correctly), among other things -- which is always commendable.

